# Shootout Number Ten...........



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2011)

Another batch, these fresh from the D7K.











Full size images here:

EV -2
EV 0
EV +2

All were hand-held, so you might need to align them. Metadata attached.  Sorry about the red car parked on the other side.... edit it out if you wish.


----------



## Provo (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's my take on it
Dynamic Photo HDR 5
Lightroom 3.3
Photoshop CS5 Mask layer with underexposed one for ground & highlight control brush set to 50% opacity.
Frame Actions for the frame


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2011)

Luminance
Auto Align
Profile 1
PreGamma 1.000
Mantuik '08
Saturation 1.500
Contrast Enhancement 10.00

Results forwarded to Gimp 2.6 to reduce blue saturation of sky in chrome and desaturate & alter reds to color similar to paint so it 'disappears'.


----------



## lyonsroar (Apr 9, 2011)

Dynamic Photo HDR
Small tweaks in CS5

Some more tweaking in LR


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 9, 2011)

[/url]
Shootout10Minus2_Plus2_Zero_tonemapped-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> [/url]
> Shootout10Minus2_Plus2_Zero_tonemapped-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]



Good job on the chrome.  I left a little blue in mine.

What's your process?


----------



## willis_927 (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like the look you went for Provo. Nice job.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > [/url]
> ...



brought it through photomatrix.  then into lightroom where I desaturated the reds and blues, bumped up the exposure a bit and the contrast, added clarity and sharpening.  Then took it to cs5 where I finished desaturating the blues (for the sky reflection) and the yellows (for ground reflection) and added a mask painting on the chrome.  Then I added a brightness and contrast layer bumped up both and applied the mask for the chrome on it.


----------



## Provo (Apr 10, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> I really like the look you went for Provo. Nice job.


 
Thank you Mark why not take a try at it
kills time if nothing else to do.


----------



## nos33 (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## TinBird (Sep 13, 2011)

HDR creation: Picturenaut
Tone mapping: Luminance HDR
Post processing: GIMP


----------



## edddial (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice photo & nice editing guys...


----------



## Forkie (Sep 14, 2011)

I know this is an old resurrected thread, but damn it I didn't realise that until I'd spent time doing it so you can damn well have my effort too.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

All in PSCS5.  Merged to HDR Pro, adjusted sliders until happy.  Converted to B&W because i thought the photo lent itself well to it and adjusted whites, neutrals and blacks until I got a good contrast.  Then for artistic flair added a 16:9  border and created a fake vignette with the burn tool.


----------



## TinBird (Sep 14, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I know this is an old resurrected thread, ...



... and there will be more  I started practising my HDR and tone mapping skills with these shootouts.


Here's another try.






HDR creation: Picturenaut
Tone mapping: Luminance HDR
Post processing: GIMP


----------



## Compaq (Sep 14, 2011)

Tinbird, you can't add your signature to these shots....

And darn it, here's my take!!




Shootout10Minus2_Plus2_Zero_tonemapped by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes Tin Bird, it might be your processing, but its certainly not your photo.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Tonemapped in Photomatix using Detail Enhancer.


----------

